# Any Old School MTX guys?



## Morts

I picked up a mint MTX 4300X today. Seems like a tank very heavy. I got the original box, birth sheet, manual, mounting feet etc. Just wondered if anyone has run one of these and how you liked it. Seems to put out almost double the rated power even at 12.5V on the Birth Sheet.


----------



## King Nothing

great amps. i have a 4320 and a 2300 in my truck, and a pair of blue thunder pro 1502s im my mustang


----------



## Morts

Thanks this thing is absolutely mint, it honestly looks like it has hardly ever been used. Any idea what year it was made it does not say it in the manual or on the birth sheet. Any idea what a mint one is worth BUT I will probably just keep it in the box and closet it as I am sure there are probably none as nice as this one unless its NIB, so it probably just goes into the collection


----------



## mires

Years ago, I had a buddy running a 2300 to (4) MTX 6000's in a single cab Chevy. It was impressive to say the least. It sounded like a hell of a lot more power than it was. With that being said, MTX will always be one of those companies that I absolutely hate! I think it's because the town I grew up in talked every single person that walked through the door into using as much MTX product as possible. Almost everyone I knew was running all MTX amps and subs. Their setups never sounded bad but they talked about MTX like it was the end all be all. It makes me sick to this day.


----------



## mires

Morts said:


> Thanks this thing is absolutely mint, it honestly looks like it has hardly ever been used. Any idea what year it was made it does not say it in the manual or on the birth sheet. Any idea what a mint one is worth BUT I will probably just keep it in the box and closet it as I am sure there are probably none as nice as this one unless its NIB, so it probably just goes into the collection


I knew a lot of guys running that line in like 98'ish? Maybe earlier than that.


----------



## Morts

HA thats funny but I know what you mean. Back in the 90s we had one of the largest Orion dealers in the country here and on the other side of town it was one of the largest HiFonics dealers. When I was younger I either had Orion or HiFonics, but it was a good thing in the early 90s because those brands were awesome in my opinion. Still have one old school of each hanging around.


----------



## mires

Morts said:


> HA thats funny but I know what you mean. Back in the 90s we had one of the largest Orion dealers in the country here and on the other side of town it was one of the largest HiFonics dealers. When I was younger I either had Orion or HiFonics, but it was a good thing in the early 90s because those brands were awesome in my opinion. Still have one old school of each hanging around.


Haha, yeah I didn't mean to rant. It's just one of those things that grinds on me. A lot of people are so close minded when it comes to equipment. There are a ton of excellent companies out there that nobody is willing to try. Anyways, I found out through a little searching that the 4300x was last in production in 1999, though I'm not sure when they started producing them. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## jel847

yeah great amps. i have used the origial thunder amps up to the last car i owned. had a 
04' f-150 with two thunder 2160's and a 280
love those older mtx mps. thats when grizz archer was brand manager or whatever. the ECA days....
the good ole' days.


----------



## truckerfte

doing a build with original thunders right now...still knocking off the sawdust as i write this...


----------



## jel847

truckerfte said:


> doing a build with original thunders right now...still knocking off the sawdust as i write this...


what you using?


----------



## sqshoestring

I have a 2400x I think it is, like 750rms bridged at 14v or some huge number iirc. Never used it, it has some bad parts in it have to fix it. Also have one of the similar BT 4x37.5rms or whatever it is, BT754 maybe?

I ran the 4ch Blue thunder on subs and speakers in the house to test it, it seems to work well, its a brick far as build quality those were solid USA amps.

I'd have to say some of the mosfet amps I found to have a slightly cold sound, but it depended on the setup in the car if it made a difference or not and some were not that way. I had an old autotek that sure was. I didn't run MTX but friends did with no problems, I'll try these if I ever get the time.


----------



## jel847

same thing: BT= Thunder. just sold to different markets but the same amps.


----------



## stills

i've got a 250x and a t5000 10'' in my wurk truck.
me likes.

the 250x has been my back up amp for years.

my 1st subs were terminator 8's


----------



## Morts

Couple Pics of it. Looks like I got some fingerprints on the Gold LOL.


----------



## Ray21

Solid amps! I have a few of those style (a pair of 275x, 2150x) and newer Thunder series. All have worked great for me.


----------



## Danometal

I'm considering some new MTX equipment. How does it stack up to the the old US made stuff, specifically the 7500 series subs?


----------



## mfenske

I'm still running some old school MTX gear too. I've got a Thunder 2300x (the smooth sinked one) running my IDQ-8DVCs in the doors and a Thunder 240 (1st amp I ever bought back in 1997) running my Boston RC61s. Great amps.

Mark


----------



## Hardwrkr

Morts said:


> Thanks this thing is absolutely mint, it honestly looks like it has hardly ever been used. Any idea what year it was made it does not say it in the manual or on the birth sheet. Any idea what a mint one is worth BUT I will probably just keep it in the box and closet it as I am sure there are probably none as nice as this one unless its NIB, so it probably just goes into the collection


They changed to the smooth look for the 1998 year.
For this year they also made the following upgrades over the previous design:
-new symmetrical power supply
-larger output devices
-could now allow 8v input
-new protection circuitry
-all models could take 4g

One of my favourite installs was when I used a 2300 and 4320 combo. Underrated amps and very solid "bricks".


----------



## SQram

I have a pair of 280's and aq pair of 2300's that I've used in a few installs. The 2300's birthsheet show's over 900W and I remember CSR tested one at >1000W in an old review. Huge A/B power.

Solids amps, and dead silent. I'd still use them if I had the room...


----------



## truckerfte

jel847 said:


> what you using?


2160 on highs,pair of 280s on anarchys, and a 2300 on tbd subs. 

i have another 2300 broken at the house needing to be fixed. ill send it off, buy a third one, powdercoat them all to match my second car, shake, serve...


----------



## LiveAudioYoda

I have a 2150x and a 2300x w/ gold lettering too. Used to be in a '87 Honda Accord with Eclipse comps in kicks and doors. Two Rockford Fosgate DVC 12's in custom box in the trunk. I think it hit 143.6 db with the MTX amps. Switched to a Linear Power amp to run the subs and picked up another db. The LP was a loaner and they eventually asked for it back and I put the MTX back in. Never disappointed with the MTX, though. Have them installed in my '07 Silverado NBS crew cab and they keep chugging along, loudly.


----------



## sqshoestring

Mine have the fins on the top, the X is black and the BT is blue.

I have some thunder X 4ch (black with fins down one side) and they are cheap looking china build inside, but work ok. I'll guess that was a cheaper line. Have some JH sub amps, those are all SMD have no heat sink, they have a CPU type cooler sink in the middle with an automated fan on it, so they are very light amps and stackable/etc. Not sure about durability but the build is not too bad nothing sloppy in them....nothing particularly heavy duty either but today is far different than the days of old. Again I'm not real familiar with their lines of amps. I got these from a closeout of unknown stuff maybe circuit city not sure.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

I am on a suicide mission. I am looking for an amp link for the thunder series prior to the OP's line (2300,4320,2160,4160 etc....). I have one and I need another. I am hoping someone on here may have laying in their closet they'd like to dust off and sell. Any Help will be appreciated.


----------



## King Nothing

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I am on a suicide mission. I am looking for an amp link for the thunder series prior to the OP's line (2300,4320,2160,4160 etc....). I have one and I need another. I am hoping someone on here may have laying in their closet they'd like to dust off and sell. Any Help will be appreciated.


Good luck. I havent seen one for years. Might try finding a dead amp, removing the guts, and cutting the sink down?


----------



## onebluec5

Not sure how old "old school" is, but I used to run a Thunder304 and Thunder500D in my system. The 500D was a BEAST and was WAY underrated. I had it powering three Thunder6000 10" subs in the MTX box with the plexi back.


----------



## andrave

I had one of those amps and one of the 900 watt mono amps that came out in the same style heatsink. I ran them along with a275x, I think it was, and an oldschool MTX crossover to power my old system back in college. Here are some pics:


----------



## andrave

this is actually 2 of the 275 amps inverted with plexi back plates in my 240, too


----------



## Prime mova

I like some of the MTX gear, here's a '99 brochure from their heyday. Quite a few of the amps that have been discussed:
http://www.mtx-audio.de/IMG/pdf/Leaflet_MTX_1999_us.pdf


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

Yeah I am on old school MTX fanatix I guess. I just picked up another Thunder2300 (the black ones). My sq build will now be 4320 for mid and tweeter, 4160 bridged to mid bass and a 2300 per sub. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus989

I still have my mtx 2300 laying around


----------



## Prime mova

I've got a MTX Lsb1 AKA "lil black box" awesome unit and fairly rare these days. IMO I think it's a much better processor than the PG bass cube.


----------



## rockytophigh

I've got a 1501D in my broke down truck with 3 PG Xenon 12's. It'll move your soul by force. If I get to working again I'll get the engine replaced & run it again.


----------



## stills

t5000 in my ranger:
i've got a newer blue thunder 8'' i'm going to try in it's place

























nib 5.25 seperates i used to have:

































oh yeah,

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/83739-wtt-1997-mtx-thunder-250x.html


----------



## saitcho

I used to rock all MTX gear when I drove an Altima. Still wear one of the shirts that came with an amp for workouts and such.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I benched a 4320 at 95 watts RMS with all channels driven into 4 ohms at 1khz with 11.3 volts at the terminals.
One thing I have found out about these older Mtx amps is that if they are driven below there minimum ohm loads(2 stereo or 4 mono)they will protect themselves by not producing the negative half of the wave form which causes them to sound like crap so most people will remove them before any damage.
Ive seen so many of these were people say there is something wrong with them when its really just user stupidity.
I love these older amps for many reasons,they are the best bang for the buck amps ever made.
The new ones,Thunder x and Jackhammers are made in china crap.


----------



## SQram

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I am on a suicide mission. I am looking for an amp link for the thunder series prior to the OP's line (2300,4320,2160,4160 etc....). I have one and I need another. I am hoping someone on here may have laying in their closet they'd like to dust off and sell. Any Help will be appreciated.


I have one but the paint has been stripped off, let me know if your still on the hunt...


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

Hell yeah pm being sent.....

5000 series woofer. If someone has a T5158 please pm me. 

I have an LSB1,(black and white),LSX1 and LSX2. Currently using all to as my active crossovers. Looking at upgrading to a 701. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I should have stated that was 95watts per channel.


----------



## hybridspl

I miss my Black Gold 12's that I had and I still have a mint 4320. Seems like MTX has gone down in looks and quality since


----------



## smgreen20

When I first got into the car audio scene back in '92, around here there was a competitor that had a sticker across his back window that stated

"Friends don't let friends use MTX"

Not because of that sticker, but I never really got into MTX until ~'98 when a friend was using an MTX 2300 (which I now have as it's dead-I know the problem) and an MTX 240. All the reviews I've seen in car audio mags show their output and how under rated their ratings are. The one amp that blew me away was their 1st 5ch amp. Rated to do 25 x 4 + 100 x 1 @ 4 ohms. Benched 52 x 4 + 251 x 1 @ 4 ohms. Holy crap on a cracker Batman!!!!

Been a fan from that point forward.


----------



## Prime mova

Always loved seeing the pics and articles about the MTX pickup truck full of speaker and amps all over the tray.


----------



## NRA4ever

I wish I still had my old MTX amps. I ran a 4 way system using a 2300 for subs a 2160 for my mid bass & 2 /280s for my mids & tweeters I used a pg 215 eg crossover on a set of Boston Pro 3 way speakers & 2 JL AUDIO w4 10s. The 2300 spec sheet said it was 996 watts at 4 ohm mono. All 4 amps were under rated. It was my first big system. It rocked & won a couple of amateur competitions in Memphis in the late 90s. Great well built amps


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

NRA4ever said:


> I wish I still had my old MTX amps. I ran a 4 way system using a 2300 for subs a 2160 for my mid bass & 2 /280s for my mids & tweeters I used a pg 215 eg crossover on a set of Boston Pro 3 way speakers & 2 JL AUDIO w4 10s. The 2300 spec sheet said it was 996 watts at 4 ohm mono. All 4 amps were under rated. It was my first big system. It rocked & won a couple of amateur competitions in Memphis in the late 90s. Great well built amps


Very close to what I am going to do. I am also using the Bosto Pro Series 3 ways 6.53. Running the 4320 for the 4" and tweeter. The 6.5's off a 4160 bridged and then a pair of 2300's to a pair of 15's. 

My other build is 4300 to the 4" and tweeter and a 2300 for the 6.5" off a MB Quart PSD316 (was going to sell). and 2300 to a single 12. 

Only thing different is I am going to ditch the LSX2 and LSX1 and LSB1's for PXA-H701 per setup. I think I have all the parts now just need to find time to start building.


----------



## SUX 2BU

stills said:


> i've got a 250x and a t5000 10'' in my wurk truck.
> me likes.
> 
> the 250x has been my back up amp for years.
> 
> my 1st subs were terminator 8's


I just picked up a pair of Terminator 8's in a sealed box this week  Black cone (4 ohm). 20 years old I would say. I am using a single ThunderPro 8" DVC in my wife's van in an ABC box between the front seats on a 25 year old Alpine 3523 40x2 amp. It sounds really nice.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

Still running a LSB1, 4300x, and 2300x in one vehicle.

Working on installing a 5400x in another 

I have always loved "black box" amps ! I once won the single woofer class at an spl only event with a sq setup (1) PG XS10 in around .45 sealed air space off a 2150x ... 127 db lol !


----------



## King Nothing

King Nothing said:


> great amps. i have a 4320 and a 2300 in my truck, and a pair of blue thunder pro 1502s im my mustang


I also have a pair of thunder 7000 10s


----------



## Ray21

I have 9 total MTX amps... lol

Hoarding > Me


----------



## CFaist

Outstanding amplifiers. I've had experience with them many times. Rock solid and great SQ nice find.


----------



## bigdwiz

I bought my first set of MTX Blue Thunder 10" subs (BTW-1044's) back in 1990 and at this time, they came with a 10yr warranty! Needless to say, after about 4-5yrs, MTX quit offering this very generous warranty, but still honored those bought in the time frame it was offered. I had mine replaced 3 times over the 10yr period. I paid $120/pr for the subs, so probably the best car stereo purchase I've made over the years.

My brother had the Poly M&M subs with the "lifetime" warranty...too bad the company was only in business for a few years. Reminds me of some of the old BMX bike companies offering lifetime warranties and the companies themselves only lasting a few years.

I have some pics of my Blue Thunders installed in my truck, then in my car. I'll have to see if I can find them. In the meantime, here's an ad from 1989:


----------



## NRA4ever

I had a set of black gold 10 inch subs on my 2300 for a while. Great bass in a small sealed box. Man I'd like a good 2300 & a couple of 2160s or 280s for a 3 way active setup. those heavy thunder amps really put out good sound & had lots of power. I'd use 2/2300s & aa 280 for my tweets. My Anarchy 6.5s can handle a 2300


----------



## spljunkie

I'm an original MTX fan as well I have one of the original red high current Terminator Mta 250. 

Just recently off ebay I found someone that still had a couple of 8ohm Blue Thunder Extreme 12s BTE128 brand new in box. I picked em up for cheap I'm now running them in a Decware Inverted wedge sealed box firing down using a Pro300x2 the gray blue thunder amps. I wish I had never sold my Pro500xd.

Sounds pretty good too. Out of the new Mtx line the only one's I care for are the 1501d'sI


----------



## upgrayedd

I love the old Original Thunder amps circa 96. At one point i had a t240,280,2160, AND 2300. I still have a pair of 2300s that need work. At that time they were a great alternative to the Rockford x2 and x4 amps. They had some growing pains. I blew my 280 twice, luclily warranty took care of it. It seemed pretty common. The later amps of the same line, the ones with the gold badges, or chrome for the blue thunder guys, I believed used larger fets on the output iirc. They seemed to be more reliable. With as cheap as these things can be had for they are a great value of the lingering products built in AZ.


----------



## Kane

seems like there id no love for mtx anymore, ive tried giving away a thunder240 and the old black 2 way crossover on ebay a few times with no luck!


----------



## upgrayedd

Kane said:


> seems like there id no love for mtx anymore, ive tried giving away a thunder240 and the old black 2 way crossover on ebay a few times with no luck!


That is why I think these things are one of the best values on the used market. IMO they performed as well as the rockford ix and x2 amps but the cult following is not there driving up the price. IMO when a punch 40 is over 2x the price of a t240, the choice is obvious to me.


----------



## theeaudioboy

Prime mova said:


> I've got a MTX Lsb1 AKA "lil black box" awesome unit and fairly rare these days. IMO I think it's a much better processor than the PG bass cube.


ya ! thats cool havent seen many of these around, i had the white version in my girls car but replaced with the old silver rt-x03a changed amps out to one 6 channel memphis so dont need it really no more ! but i have a black one as well ! they are good for multi amp installs preferably sub amps !


----------



## Robb

In 1997 as a poor student, I had some cash to buy an MTX 280 amp as well as some 5.25" components, like these: Really awesome well built stuff !


----------



## DevanTheDude

Just thought I'd drop in here and say I'm definitely a fan. I worked at a NW company called Good Guys from 1997-1999, and we carried the full MTX lineup. I was impressed. We hardly ever had any problems with them, and they always put out a ton of power. Consistently outperformed the Alpine V12 amps we carried at the time, for a lot less $$. 

That being said, I've finally decided to sell my beloved 4320. I replaced it with a PG titanium 500.4, and I'm happy with the end result. 

I hate to sell this on Ebay because I'm not gonna get **** for it, but here it is: 

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

I bench tested it with a pair of 4 ohm Energy towers, and a 10" diamond. Even with the gains all the way down, it rocked!


----------



## smgreen20

Sweet amp. I feel you might get more then you think for it. That amp actually puts out around 110w per/ch. 
As far as the swap to the PG amp, power to power you remained the same, but gotta love that triple darlington. PG amps were always a bit more SQ then most. Miss my ZX450v2, ZPA0.3, ZPA0.5.


----------



## theeaudioboy

hybridspl said:


> I miss my Black Gold 12's that I had and I still have a mint 4320. Seems like MTX has gone down in looks and quality since


 
ya i really liked the black golds too ! i had 4x BG124s, 4x BG154s ! still have 2x of each ! and some other older MTX subs ! 2x terminator tens in box i bought 4x new back in like 95' but traded 2x in up sized to 2x 12" terminators ! also have 2x thunder cast 12"s, 2x thunder cast 15"s, 4x blue thunder 12"s, 2x btl 15"s, 4x 5000 15"s, 4x 7000 12"s and 2x 7000 15"s ! only have 3x older MTX amps left ! 1x pro75x4, 2x pro300x2 blue thunder amps !


----------



## DevanTheDude

smgreen20 said:


> Sweet amp. I feel you might get more then you think for it. That amp actually puts out around 110w per/ch.
> As far as the swap to the PG amp, power to power you remained the same, but gotta love that triple darlington. PG amps were always a bit more SQ then most. Miss my ZX450v2, ZPA0.3, ZPA0.5.


Thanks man. I'm not expecting to get much.

I noticed the PG seems to have a little less power, but a wider soundstage with a bit more detail. I think the MTX is more of a power-over-refinement type of amp. 

I was looking at the 4320, and noticed it has a HP and a LP crossover for each pair of channels. I assume it can be used as to create an internal bandpass crossover for the front and rear. Pretty cool for an old school amp!


----------



## Venomized

I used to have 2 Thunder 2300x black amps. I never used them but I had them sitting. I miss all my old stuff


----------



## Kane

I would like to have an lsb1


----------



## Prime mova

Kane said:


> I would like to have an lsb1


A forum member has one...minty nib - Louisiana_CRX

Also I notified spljunkie about two on fleaBay that sold on January 12 & 14. You don't usually see them for sale people tend to hold onto them plus MTX sale time on them was extremely short. Anyone know the Manu run for the lsb1?


----------



## Venomized

I had 2 sets of black gold 12s as well. The first set i bought off ebay and the 2nd set I happen to find locally on CL and the guy said he wanted 25 bux for both and I jumped on it. They worked perfectly. I dont know what ever happened to them though....


----------



## haromaster87

I ordered two 12" MTX Blue Thunder's off ebay for a fairly decent price. I can't wait to get them in the mail! For me, MTX has some kind of a cool factor. haha


----------



## Prime mova

haromaster87 said:


> I ordered two 12" MTX Blue Thunder's off ebay for a fairly decent price. I can't wait to get them in the mail! For me, MTX has some kind of a cool factor. haha


Just need to watch with those that there not the blue thunders at 12 ohms a piece, if they are you really need 3 of them to get the speaker loading down to 4 ohms.


----------



## haromaster87

Prime mova said:


> Just need to watch with those that there not the blue thunders at 12 ohms a piece, if they are you really need 3 of them to get the speaker loading down to 4 ohms.


Oh dang. lol They are the ones with the black cones and the dust cap that looks dented in and says MTX Blue Thunder on it. The seller claimed they were single voice coil 4ohm models. Did that exist or is he wrong?


----------



## theeaudioboy

haromaster87 said:


> Oh dang. lol They are the ones with the black cones and the dust cap that looks dented in and says MTX Blue Thunder on it. The seller claimed they were single voice coil 4ohm models. Did that exist or is he wrong?


 they are inverted dust caps ! BTL series ! i have 4x 12"s and 2x 15"s ! heres a pic of the 12"s ! see if look same as yours !?


----------



## BumpaD_Z28




----------



## smgreen20

What the hell is it? It looks like back of a passive Xover. I'm intrigued.


----------



## upgrayedd

theeaudioboy said:


> they are inverted dust caps ! BTL series ! i have 4x 12"s and 2x 15"s ! heres a pic of the 12"s ! see if look same as yours !?
> 
> View attachment 33525


I had 3 of those 10s in 12ohm.


----------



## upgrayedd

BumpaD_Z28 said:


>


some kind of display circa 98?


----------



## hotcress

I still have 2 2300x's, 1 2150x and 2 10" 8 ohm 7000's.


----------



## theeaudioboy

i had many mtx subs back in the mid to late 90's were some of the best looking subs in my opinion ! and still have few sets left mostly in 12"s and 15"s ! only 10"s i have are the Terminators ! the BG's, BTL's, 5000's, 7000's and Thunder Casts ! i have in 12"s and 15"s ! many crossovers all there models Rtx01a, Rtx02a, Rtx03a,black and silver versions Lsx1, lsx2, lsb1 Bblack and white versions ! and a few B.T. PRO amps !
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=33525&stc=1&d=1327234102
http://


----------



## theeaudioboy

theeaudioboy said:


> i had many mtx subs back in the mid to late 90's were some of the best looking subs in my opinion ! and still have few sets left mostly in 12"s and 15"s ! only 10"s i have are the Terminators ! the BG's, BTL's, 5000's, 7000's and Thunder Casts ! i have in 12"s and 15"s ! many crossovers all there models Rtx01a, Rtx02a, Rtx03a,black and silver versions Lsx1, lsx2, lsb1 Bblack and white versions ! and a few B.T. PRO amps !
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=33525&stc=1&d=1327234102
> http://[/QUOTE]
> heres some of m...ent.php?attachmentid=33536&stc=1&d=1327307739


----------



## Robb

Im looking for the MTX TP640 or TP540 component sets.
If anyone would like to sell, let me kmow.


----------



## itchnertamatoa

MTX Blackgolds ...memories ...
still have a BG2125 amp in black ... would like to find a white one ...
a pair of BG8's, a pair of 10's and a 5 1/4 comp set with a spare set of mids ...


----------



## hurrication

I really really loved the old blue thunder legend and blue thunder extreme subs. I am on the lookout for some extremes, but I have 2 used legend 12's chilling in a box in the back corner of my car audio closet with the rest of the used/dirty gear. I really want to dig them out and use them in something, but I don't want to risk them blowing up or getting stolen.


----------



## Thrill_House

Ive got a Thunder 280, 275x and 225h.o sitting in storage just waiting to kick but again one of these days.


----------



## theeaudioboy

Thrill_House said:


> Ive got a Thunder 280, 275x and 225h.o sitting in storage just waiting to kick but again one of these days.


 
want to sell the 225ho ?? i have 2x 225ho's still, bought one new in late 98' one used a yr later ! would like another !  been posting pics little by little of my MTX collection ! have so many subs and amps buried ! will do a old school MTX install soon ! just did a newer MTX products in my girls car about 2 yrs ago ! and put 8x MTX 15"s in my friends truck about 6 months ago ! so its time for one of my rides to get some MTX again !!!


----------



## Robb

Found these MTX Thunderpro 6.5" for sale in japan.. Should I grab them ?

MTX THUNDER PRO TP60S


----------



## smgreen20

If I could understand even one thing on that page.............

If the price is decent enough, yes. S&H is going to hurt though.


----------



## Kane

here are some black gold 10's on my local craigslist if anyone is a fan of them.

MTX Subwoofers


----------



## smgreen20

I would love to have them. Those were my favorite MTX subs ever.


----------



## bigdwiz

*MTX MTA 250 Terminator Amp*

I recently picked up an early 90's MTA 250 "Terminator" amp built by PPI. Anyone have a manual on this amp? 

PPI_Guy, I found pics you posted many years ago on these amps, hope you don't mind me using them .


----------



## a1veedubber

Here are a few pics of my Terminator owners manual. I have always been a huge MTX fan from back in the day. 



























































































Hope this helps!


----------



## bigdwiz

Follow up to previous post...


Got it in yesterday...PPI-Built *MTX "Terminator" MTA 250*

Proof that it's what's inside that matters ...outside looks a little rough...After inspecting the guts, decided it was good to attempt powering up. Guts look fantastic and amp works GREAT! 

Rated stereo: [email protected], [email protected] or [email protected]
Mono: [email protected] or [email protected]

MSRP: $650 (est. 1989-1991)

(If anyone has a manual, please LMK)












Can't miss the "Max Thump" Button!











Guts are BEAUTIFUL!! 




















After a little elbow grease...


----------



## bigdwiz

@a1veedubber, thanks for posting pics of the manual, that's GREAT! 

Very interesting the manual states "not recommended" for the 2ohm bridged ratings for both the MTA225 and MTA250, yet the brochure shows ratings at 2ohms bridged? Strange? I'd seen info on the web before saying these were 1/2 ohm stable, but not sure if this is accurate.

Since you were kind enough to share the manual, here's an October 1990 test showing off "Eight 100 watt amps", including the MTX MTA 250, PPI ProMOS 2050, and others:

CA&E - October 1990 - Eight 100 Watt Amps Tested


----------



## King Nothing

bigdwiz said:


> Very interesting the manual states "not recommended" for the 2ohm bridged ratings


That means "you can do it, but dont send it in for warranty if you do" LOL


----------



## bigdwiz

King Nothing said:


> That means "you can do it, but dont send it in for warranty if you do" LOL


Yeah, but on the other hand, look at the literature. It clearly states compatibility down to 1ohm loads. I'd be curious to know if the manual or brochure came out first...


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

My Collection.......









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdwiz

*MTX Blue Thunder BTM44 specs*

I can't find the post or thread (may have been another forum), but someone was looking for the T/S parameters for the Blue Thunder 4" mid (BTM44). Maybe whoever it is will find this thread. Here's a pic of the spec sheet, was too lazy to scan it.


----------



## bigdwiz

See the MTX "Terminator" MTA 250 up close and personal and also in action!

See on YouTube in HD or embedded below:


----------



## King Nothing

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> My Collection.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Nice, interested in a few more? I have a white 2300 and 4320 for sale


----------



## bigdwiz

I just picked up a Thunder 2300 and 4320 today, very interested to see how they perform w/ the continuous watt output test. I've heard the 2300 is a beast, but we'll see...


----------



## XKWISIT1

I have an MTX bandpass box with 2 10" Blue Thunder subs in the garage. I will dig it out and take a picture of it. I think it was made by MTX, it has their logo on the outside of the box.


----------



## bigdwiz

I know how these amps work and how to hook them up, LOL, but I still like to have owner's manuals on all of them. If anyone has a PDF of the Thunder 2300 and the 4320, I'd greatly appreciate a copy...


----------



## Robb

I used to have a system with those MTX amps back in 1999.
Ive read that if these MTX amps caps fail, they cannot be replaced or repaired ?
Is this true ? That is why they are so cheap to buy.


----------



## Phatty

theeaudioboy said:


> they are inverted dust caps ! BTL series ! i have 4x 12"s and 2x 15"s ! heres a pic of the 12"s ! see if look same as yours !?
> 
> View attachment 33525


I have one that looks very close to that . But i checked and it is 4 ohms on mine . But mine has MTX in red writing and BlueThunder in blue . And its a 12" . I am trying to sell it , but i do not know the exact wattages . If anyone could help , thatd be great


----------



## nutxo

My last system before I quit was gonna be 2 280s and a 2300 running 2 15 inch Orion xtr 15s ( the first ones ) . We ended up getting a minivan and I gave all the stuff I had together to my neighbor when I blew out his windshield with a mortar on the 4th of july.

If I remember correctly the birth-sheet for the 2300 said something along the lines of 912 watts


----------



## smgreen20

Robb said:


> I used to have a system with those MTX amps back in 1999.
> Ive read that if these MTX amps caps fail, they cannot be replaced or repaired ?
> Is this true ? That is why they are so cheap to buy.



I'll have to go look. I have a 2300 tore apart right now. Never did notice if they could be or not. ????? 


The power on these are very stout, so must your electrical/charging system. The 2300 and a ?280? are tore apart. I know what's wrong with the 2300, not so much on the 280.


----------



## theeaudioboy

Phatty said:


> I have one that looks very close to that . But i checked and it is 4 ohms on mine . But mine has MTX in red writing and BlueThunder in blue . And its a 12" . I am trying to sell it , but i do not know the exact wattages . If anyone could help , thatd be great


 ? hum thats weird ! the MTX logo on the blue thunders should be white or blue ! not red !? i have alot of mtx subs from the 90's and newer and never seen what your describing !? the wattage should be about 150 - 250 watts rms and 300 - 500 watts peak !? can you post a pic of them ?


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

Just wired up part of my collection this past weekend two 4320 and two 2300 in my s10. Looks very sexy with four black MTX amps in the bed of my truck. Only using one of the 2300's for now but, I am sure i will figure out a way to use the other one. 

Funny thing is I have the next generation in my silverado two 4300xw and two 2300xw. Yeah I am old school mtx fanatic.


----------



## smgreen20

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## bigdwiz

Not the best looking physically...but here ya go:

*Left - 1996 MTX Thunder 2300* - *Right - 1997 MTX Thunder 225HO*





















Also, see my 225HO unboxing and physical comparison to the 2300 on YouTube or embedded below:


----------



## Ampman

I've got 3 MTX amps, Thunder 2300 & 4200, really old MTX terminator MTA-250


----------



## MACS

New in box 225HO and 2300xw


----------



## bigdwiz

^^ Those are beauties!

Anyone have a 5400x they want to let go of?


----------



## MCINTOSH

Is your Mtx Thunder 225 HO still available , can you send me a pm ?


----------



## beef316

Im looking for a an amp link for the blavk and gold end thunders. Also looking for broken amps from the same generation. Pm if anyone can help. Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

beef316 said:


> Im looking for a an amp link for the blavk and gold end thunders. Also looking for broken amps from the same generation. Pm if anyone can help. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Me too. for the black and red.

Thunder2300
Thunder2160
Thunder4320
Thunder4160
and so on.......


----------



## IsakJohannessen

Looked around the net for box suggestions for two mtx black gold´s. Seller say they are 10" but looks more like 12". 
What do you guys think and should I just go with 1 cubic feet on each?


----------



## SaturnSL1

I've got a pair of MTX Road Thunder 8s that have seen way better days.


----------



## Audio Options

I have always loved the black and red amps from the mid 90's


----------



## joki011

Robb said:


> Im looking for the MTX TP640 or TP540 component sets.
> If anyone would like to sell, let me kmow.


I have a pair of MTX TP640


----------



## jcorkin

Just picked up an MTX Blue Thunder Pro 504


----------



## jel847

I have a collection of the black and red MTX thunder amps, t bridges and processors I am ready to part with if anyone is interested


----------



## Svendingo

I had a pair of 12" Road Thunder Pros way back (93ish) that always impressed. Now I have two Mtx badged ProMos50 s I'm debating about putting in. 


Sent from my Rezound using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoostedOne

Those old terminator and blue thunder amps were great amps. Its too bad MTX was so quick to give up and go the overrated route though.. they were a little late getting into the amp game, and seemed like only a few years until the amps were kind of ho hum.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theeaudioboy

what??? when were MTX amps ever over rated ?? they have made clean powerful amps since the early 90's ! then in the late 90's-99' they had a few different models that were way under rated or " cheater amps " ! then in the early 2000's they had the 8000 series that was rated @1000 watts rms but actually put out 1200+ watts rms ! and later still the thunder elite series are very clean and put out exact power they rate !!! just like there very clean cousins xtant !


----------



## BoostedOne

Ok sorry. Maybe over rated was the wrong term. The early blue blue thunders and red terminators were awesome. The later circuit city stuff was.... ok. It wasn't bad just nothing all that special. I got disappointed once the model numbers started reflecting its 2ohm power.. i think at 14.4v

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

BoostedOne said:


> Ok sorry. Maybe over rated was the wrong term. The early blue blue thunders and red terminators were awesome. The later circuit city stuff was.... ok. It wasn't bad just nothing all that special. I got disappointed once the model numbers started reflecting its 2ohm power.. i think at 14.4v
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


Like the:

2300x http://archive.mtx.com/caraudio/archive/thunder2300x.cfm
2150x
275x
250x
Etc.

???

Problem being they would easily do that (at 12.5 volts) and included a birth sheet to prove it 

I love 'em, but I'm old and biased ! ... Anything later I agree sorta doesn't do it for me.


----------



## jel847

BumpaD_Z28 said:


> Like the:
> 
> 2300x MTX Car Audio - Archive - Thunder2300x
> 2150x
> 275x
> 250x
> Etc.
> 
> ???
> 
> Problem being they would easily do that (at 12.5 volts) and included a birth sheet to prove it
> 
> I love 'em, but I'm old and biased ! ... Anything later I agree sorta doesn't do it for me.



Those and the original red and black thunder amps are my favorite amps. Small clean and way under rated.
The thunder2160 for its size and power is a great amp.


----------



## claydo

I'm still running a black n red 2300........wont quit.......got it bridged on two 8w7s @6ohms. Sounds great!


----------



## [email protected]

Here is one i've had since 99 in my work truck, good clean power. Has dirty gain and xover pots.


----------



## NonSenCe

Just wondering if MTX 500D is old school enough? it beeing a d-class amp and only in its "early teenage years" ie something like 12years old.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

Some of my Collection 






















































I have a 2300X and a 4300X currently in an install:









I still NEED a 4200X !

~DaVe


----------



## jel847

that's awesome!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BoostedOne

That's a very sweet looking setup man!

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nismomac

Anyone interested in an old 4320? Pm me. I'll let it go cheap, it works but when using it full range it makes the speakers sound like there is a phase issue


----------



## Robb

Just bought these on ebay:

MTX LSX1 Electronic Crossover * NIB * 



















































MTX EBC - External Bass Control * Bass Knob * Rare *


----------



## snapo6

This is great fun.
I also have some olskool MTX stuff, 1st owner (1996/1997) and still have the boxes, manual, birth certificate and in mint condition

This is my stealth built.


----------



## RNBRAD

Nice stuff. I like OS MTX, nice equipment. I still have an old 4300.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

GUTS of 5400X










~DaVe


----------



## eRr

1500DX! Never seen one in person and I worked for Circuit City back when these came out and MTX was their flagship line.

Been searching for a pair of 2300X amps or 1 2300X and a 2150X, if any of you guys have one of these and are willing to part with them, shoot me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## armyvet

hard to go wrong with older mtx.i have in my possession 4 3002 blue thunder which were the 2300 sold through circuit city sleeping in my basement and a 4channel newer model running full system in my expedition.I have never burned up a mtx amp but i guess anything is possible.got 2 of the 1000ds as well.prolly use 1 of those in my deville this spring


----------



## eRr

I was able to collect a few of the thunder X amplifiers and a 3002, would it be a good idea to get these recapped before using them in my next build? I heard a couple guys on this forum saying that older amps should get recapped anyways but would like some feedback if possible. 

Also does anybody know any places in So. Cal. they could recommend to have them done? Preferably in the inland empire or orange county areas.

Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wehan

Anybody know if the ebc for the mtx lsx1/2 will work on the 81000d? I've been searching for the ebc for my 81000dbut all I can find is on ebay for the lsx1/2.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I dont know,but do not try it until you know 100% for sure.
I have seen so many pieces burnt up because they plug the wrong bass knob into them.


----------



## tate007

I am looking for some thunder 7000 subwoofers 10/12/15. Let me know if any has a mint pair.


----------



## itchnertamatoa

how about some Black Gold 8's ...


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

Wehan said:


> Anybody know if the ebc for the mtx lsx1/2 will work on the 81000d? I've been searching for the ebc for my 81000dbut all I can find is on ebay for the lsx1/2.


Yes it does.

Team Bassick - Kimo


----------



## Wehan

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Team Bassick - Kimo


Thank you thank you thank you! You are my hero of the day.


----------



## jel847

Are you 100% certain? I know when I was looking for a EBC for my older amps the newer ones didn't work.






Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Team Bassick - Kimo


----------



## TrickyRicky

itchnertamatoa said:


> how about some Black Gold 8's ...


Sure wish I could run into a black gold MTX amplifier, BGA?


----------



## MACS

Here is a rare MTX sub for you guys. Took me forever to find one of these.

15" ThunderCast TC154 circa 1996


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I missed my chance to own one for $70. bucks, but do any of you MTX guys remember the subwoofer they put out with the square magnet! I think it was called a 
Doctor Cranker or something very very rare I cant even find a picture of it on google, but there was one on ebay NOS for 70 bucks, I didn't buy it though.


----------



## Ampman

MTX makes good subs. I was watching a you tube video where some guys hooked 120 volts from the wall socket to various speakers. When they got to a MTX I believe it was a 5000 that thing went for a long... time before it blew.


----------



## sqninja

"I missed my chance to own one for $70. bucks, but do any of you MTX guys remember the subwoofer they put out with the square magnet! I think it was called a
Doctor Cranker or something very very rare I cant even find a picture of it on google, but there was one on ebay NOS for 70 bucks, I didn't buy it though." 

I did some searching and i think i found it


----------



## tate007

Thanks for referencing the Cranker RFL1*. I never heard of these subs before today.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Yep that's it "The Cranker" I should have bought it just for the cool factor.


----------



## MACS

MTX made several lines of subs with the square magnets including some pro audio stuff back in the mid 1980's.

Here is a Cranker 18" after they transitioned to round magnets.


----------



## SoundJunkie

^^^ Super sweet 18!

Dug around in my attic a bit and found what I was looking for:


























Pair of Blue Thunder blue cone single 4ohm 10's in original boxes. Used but not bad for 20 something years old!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoostedOne

Dang where were you 3 months ago lol... i was looking for a pair of blue thunders. 
That style was cool but i really like the earlier ones that had blue thunder written with the squiggly font, not the typewriter font.

First box i ever built, pair of 8 ohm blue thunder 10's hooked to a sherwood brick(the 70+70) when i was like 14 for my big brother...

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MACS

I posted these a long time ago in the "old school" thread, but pretty sure those pic links are now dead.

The original Blue Thunder subs (late 1980's) had the script writing. Second series had block writing. The red cone 15" sub is a 1991 model ESW-154 "Terminator Enclosureless Subwoofer". I have only seen a few of those turn up, so they must be pretty rare. There is a more common gray cone "Eliminator Enclosureless" they made later on.


----------



## Ampman

I had a set of those free air MTX'S, just don't remember what size they were. Nice speaks you got there


----------



## MACS

Here is a new in box pair of 1991 Terminator MTW-154 (4 ohm). For those that never got to experience the old MTX subs, they had fabric dust caps. Easy to pull back out if dented.


----------



## Riveted1

My cousin had 2 of the RFL Cranker 15's in his old Bronco. I had 4 of the Cranker 18's in a GMC pickup back in 1993. Had a black light shining on the dust caps and the Cranker logos would glow. I posted pics on the other old school thread. Too lazy to look them back up now.


----------



## Wehan

I know it's car audio here but I've got a pair of the home audio aal 12s sitting in the corner doing nothing, woofers still nice and tight never abused.


----------



## SUX 2BU

MACS said:


> I posted these a long time ago in the "old school" thread, but pretty sure those pic links are now dead.
> 
> The original Blue Thunder subs (late 1980's) had the script writing. Second series had block writing. The red cone 15" sub is a 1991 model ESW-154 "Terminator Enclosureless Subwoofer". I have only seen a few of those turn up, so they must be pretty rare. There is a more common gray cone "Eliminator Enclosureless" they made later on.


Those red cones Terminators are the 2 ohm models and only the grey cones were the IB-specific Eliminators. The red cones went well with their red Terminator high-current amps.


----------



## SUX 2BU

MACS said:


> Here is a new in box pair of 1991 Terminator MTW-154 (4 ohm). For those that never got to experience the old MTX subs, they had fabric dust caps. Easy to pull back out if dented.


Cool! I have a pair of 8" to match those  My brother had a pair of those 15's in the back of his 84 Z28 back in 1989. They bumped pretty good considering it was just a baffle board.


----------



## MACS

SUX 2BU said:


> Those red cones Terminators are the 2 ohm models and only the grey cones were the IB-specific Eliminators. The red cones went well with their red Terminator high-current amps.


Yes the red Terminators you mentioned are the more common version. The one I posted above is a 4 ohm red Terminator 15" and has "Enclosureless Subwoofer" printed on the dust cap. The April 1991 CA&E price guide lists it as model ESW-154. I have only seen a few others in 10's and 12's. Mine is the only 15" I have run across, so they must be pretty rare. This one predates the grey cone "Eliminator Enclosureless" IB subs.


----------



## claydo

Anybody recognize this beast.......









It currently resides here........










And beats the hell out of these.........










What a tough amp, been using it for years.......


----------



## SUX 2BU

MACS said:


> Yes the red Terminators you mentioned are the more common version. The one I posted above is a 4 ohm red Terminator 15" and has "Enclosureless Subwoofer" printed on the dust cap. The April 1991 CA&E price guide lists it as model ESW-154. I have only seen a few others in 10's and 12's. Mine is the only 15" I have run across, so they must be pretty rare. This one predates the grey cone "Eliminator Enclosureless" IB subs.


You are correct. That is indeed a very rare sub.


----------



## chrisW.

BumpaD_Z28 said:


> I once won the single woofer class at an spl only event with a sq setup (1) PG XS10 in around .45 sealed air space off a 2150x ... 127 db lol !


That's damn impressive. what vehicle and what frequency?


----------



## chrisW.

I'm running my 2150x @ 2.66 Ohms on a pair of 12's. it gets hot a shuts down when I play it at full tilt for too long. how bad is this for the amp? I know i should stop abusing such a wonderful amp but its noticeably more powerful at 2.6 vs 4 ohms.


----------



## BumpaD_Z28

"UNICORN" (it is white, LOL!)



~DaVe


----------



## minbari

chrisW. said:


> I'm running my 2150x @ 2.66 Ohms on a pair of 12's. it gets hot a shuts down when I play it at full tilt for too long. how bad is this for the amp? I know i should stop abusing such a wonderful amp but its noticeably more powerful at 2.6 vs 4 ohms.


if it is overheating and shutting down, its not doing it any good. it will shorten the life.

how are you able to run at 2.6 or 4 ohms?


----------



## chrisW.

minbari said:


> how are you able to run at 2.6 or 4 ohms?


Ran a pair if 8ohm 5000's @ 4 ohms, then swapped one out for a 4ohm and got 2.66ohms


----------



## sqshoestring

I run a fan on any amp that gets hot, pretty much every amp I have from the 90s or older lol. Heat is not good for electronics, it actually will blow up easier the hotter it is. The shut down is supposed to stop the amp before heat reduces the capacity of the electronics to a dangerous level. They handle less power the hotter they are, before the smoke comes out. Below that point I'm not sure if it hurts them or not really, its just the fact that you are taking more chance of smoke with high temps should something get weak or protection circuit has an issue. Also lower ohm load causes a lot more heat to be generated. Heat over time does seem to shorten the life of other components in the amp such as small transistors and capacitors, but may also depend on how stressed they are in the circuit and I can't tell you that.


----------



## wurgerd9

Just finished an old school install with MTX amps... the 4320 for fronts and rears and a 275x for the sub. Love the old Thunder amps!


----------



## Wehan

Stumbled across this doing some research.


----------



## Ampman

I've seen an amp get so hot it boiled the heat sink compound out from under the output drivers and the dang compound had just been put on there. That stuff had hardened up it had got so hot lol and it didn't shut down the first time. It was a PPI PC2350 that sucker was pushing some power the heat sink was so hot it would burn you to touch it so yeah shut down circuits don't always shutter down.


----------



## theeaudioboy

MACS said:


> MTX made several lines of subs with the square magnets including some pro audio stuff back in the mid 1980's.
> 
> Here is a Cranker 18" after they transitioned to round magnets.




man that is old school ! lol I love old school MTX ! 
is that your sub ? and would you be interested in selling or trading ??


----------



## theeaudioboy

MACS said:


> I posted these a long time ago in the "old school" thread, but pretty sure those pic links are now dead.
> 
> The original Blue Thunder subs (late 1980's) had the script writing. Second series had block writing. The red cone 15" sub is a 1991 model ESW-154 "Terminator Enclosureless Subwoofer". I have only seen a few of those turn up, so they must be pretty rare. There is a more common gray cone "Eliminator Enclosureless" they made later on.




hi like those blue thunders !!! I got a lot of the later 90' BTL's !
plus some newer Blue Thunder amps from the last yr they made them 99' -2000 ! I also had the terminator series as well, but not the red cones !
I bought my terminators in 94' ! but nice collection man !


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

Help a brotha out....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/154811-old-school-mtx-crossovers-amps.html


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

These guys made the cut.......


----------



## chrisW.

Clamp test results from yesterday...

Amp: 2150x

Method: multi meter + clamp meter, 40hz sine sweep turned up until audible clipping and backed down

Results:

@4ohms mono
534w 14.1 volts

@2ohms (Yes I ran it at 2ohms mono)
891w 14.0 volts 

Not bad for a "300w amp" ;-)


----------



## TrickyRicky

chrisW. said:


> Clamp test results from yesterday...
> 
> Amp: 2150x
> 
> Method: multi meter + clamp meter, 40hz sine sweep turned up until audible clipping and backed down
> 
> Results:
> 
> @4ohms mono
> 534w 14.1 volts
> 
> @2ohms (Yes I ran it at 2ohms mono)
> 891w 14.0 volts
> 
> Not bad for a "300w amp" ;-)


What was the current draw on the B+ ?


----------



## chrisW.

Sorry I don't know. I don't even know what that means


----------



## TrickyRicky

If you used a subwoofer when doing your test, then you got unreliable numbers. You have to use a dummy load (high wattage of course) and measure both the dc voltage and dc current as well as the ac voltage (speaker output) and its current. Do a little math and you'll get accurate numbers and can come up with the amplifiers efficiency. It takes a bit of time to set up the meters and write down the numbers then change loads but quite easy.

This is to get the actual output power of the amplifier at a fixed resistance. With music and subwoofer power will vary but you have a sense of idea of what your amplifier is actually capable.


----------



## chrisW.

If those numbers are even close I'm happy. We tested a jl 1000/1 the same way and got something like 1050w so it seems close to accurate


----------



## TrickyRicky

Am assuming you where wearing ear protection....because 1kwatts of 40hz sine wave is BRUTAL.


----------



## chrisW.

Haha no we did it on a shop bench so it wasn't loud at all


----------



## SoundJunkie

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=159081

I just put these up for sale last night

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## VaOldSchool

Three of the 12's (BTW-1244's) just sold on Ebay yesterday...brought what I felt was strong money. A pair brought $255 PLUS shipping and a 3rd brought $100 plus shipping. Great sounding subs, but very space hungry as mentioned.


----------



## SoundJunkie

Mine just sold...maybe I should have asked for more! Went to a good home though.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## VaOldSchool

I still have 7 old school MTX amps in my collection. 5 of which have never been powered up lol. Yes I have a problem  I have one red MTA-225's NIB, one red that was modded by Robot Underground, one white Terminator MTA-225 NIB, one red and one white MTA-250 both nib, one Blue Thunder BTA-2100 rough paint finish nib, and one BTA-2100 metallic finish nib. Huge fan of them all. Also have quite a few drivers from the '80's Terminator, Blue Thunder, and Eliminator lines. Good stuff.


----------



## The Dude

Anyone remember the road thunder subs?: Dual 10" Subs + Box + Amp

Terminator local to me: 15" MTX Terminator Subwoofer


----------



## chrisW.

I'm hoping someone in this thread can help me here...

I'd like to collect any of the amps that share lineage with my 2150x. Specifically any amp that share these specific specs


RMS Power measured at 12.5 Volts DC:

75 watts x 2 into a 4 Ohm load with less than .05% Thd+N
150 watts x 2 into a 2 Ohm load with less than 0.1% Thd+N
300 watts x 1 into a 4 Ohm load with less than 0.1% Thd+N
Dynamic Power (IHF-202 Standard) measured at 14.4 Volts DC

120 watts x 2 into a 4 Ohm load
212 watts x 2 into a 2 Ohm load
425 watts x 1 into a 4 Ohm load

So far I've got this list but I'm not exactly sure if the order is correct or if the amps in this list are in fact variations of the same predecessor. 

The list so far (please let me know if I missed any or if the order is off)

Pro1502
2160
2150x 
302
502?

500D?
6500D? (These D class amps are a loose addition to the list but I get the feeling they are very closely related)

In my limited understanding on the mechanics of amps, the amps in this list seem to be the same amp with same specs with the exception of subtle improvements as each new model is released and renamed. Am I way off, dead on, or somwhere in between on this?


----------



## The Dude

Your 2150x is the black one with gold accents? If so, here are the same ones from that model year: MTX Pretty sure they carried on the same amps from year to year, with only cosmetic changes as you mentioned. The 5400X five channel was probably equivalent to the Blue Thunder Pro400x5, and probably the same as the Thunder 405 also, as you mentioned.


----------



## chrisW.

Exactly. Just to clarify if not trying to collect all the models of that year, what Im trying to do is put together a predecessor/successor list starting from the 1st amp in the chain, then try and collect as many of them as i can. What Im asking specifically is do I have them all listed? am I missing any? and which in the list do not belong?


----------



## The Dude

Direct link to the MTX pages, thanks to the wayback machine: MTX - Thunder Amplifiers

MTX


----------



## The Dude

Here are the archives, up to 2001, to give you an idea of the different models: MTX Car Audio - Archive


----------



## King Nothing

chrisW. said:


> I'm hoping someone in this thread can help me here...
> 
> I'd like to collect any of the amps that share lineage with my 2150x. Specifically any amp that share these specific specs
> 
> 
> RMS Power measured at 12.5 Volts DC:
> 
> 75 watts x 2 into a 4 Ohm load with less than .05% Thd+N
> 150 watts x 2 into a 2 Ohm load with less than 0.1% Thd+N
> 300 watts x 1 into a 4 Ohm load with less than 0.1% Thd+N
> Dynamic Power (IHF-202 Standard) measured at 14.4 Volts DC
> 
> 120 watts x 2 into a 4 Ohm load
> 212 watts x 2 into a 2 Ohm load
> 425 watts x 1 into a 4 Ohm load
> 
> So far I've got this list but I'm not exactly sure if the order is correct or if the amps in this list are in fact variations of the same predecessor.
> 
> The list so far (please let me know if I missed any or if the order is off)
> 
> Pro1502
> 2160
> 2150x
> 302
> 502?
> 
> 500D?
> 6500D? (These D class amps are a loose addition to the list but I get the feeling they are very closely related)
> 
> In my limited understanding on the mechanics of amps, the amps in this list seem to be the same amp with same specs with the exception of subtle improvements as each new model is released and renamed. Am I way off, dead on, or somwhere in between on this?


YGPM

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude

Some old school Terminator 8's near me: ----------------------- 8" Speakers Drivers ...... Look!


----------



## VaOldSchool

Like 'em ... I have the earlier version with the red cones. Smooth sound actually if in the right enclosure.


----------



## The Dude

VaOldSchool said:


> Like 'em ... I have the earlier version with the red cones. Smooth sound actually if in the right enclosure.


Nice. A bunch of info on the 1999 MTX lineup can be found here also: http://2004.mtxaudio.eu/IMG/pdf/Leaflet_MTX_1999_us.pdf

2000: http://2004.mtxaudio.eu/IMG/pdf/Leaflet_MTX_2000_us.pdf

All leaflets from 1998 and later: http://2004.mtxaudio.eu/spip.php?article1109


----------



## chrisW.

So I've been running my 2150x @ 2Ohms mono for about a month now. Moderate listening levels with only, I never push it to anywhere near clipping (I'm getting 50% more power @ 2Ohms, no reason to push my luck). I know this is unwise but I'm curious to see how long it lasts. It gets hot but hasn't gone into thermal shut down even once. I have a pro300x2 and 275x as back ups so the 2150x is just kind of the sacrificial lamb for me to torture test.

A couple of questions... 

1) Is the fact that it's not not going into thermal shut down a sign that the amp isn't in any danger of frying?
2) if I do fry the amp from doing this, is the damage caused by this kind of abuse repairable?


----------



## knever3

chrisW. said:


> So I've been running my 2150x @ 2Ohms mono for about a month now. Moderate listening levels with only, I never push it to anywhere near clipping (I'm getting 50% more power @ 2Ohms, no reason to push my luck). I know this is unwise but I'm curious to see how long it lasts. It gets hot but hasn't gone into thermal shut down even once. I have a pro300x2 and 275x as back ups so the 2150x is just kind of the sacrificial lamb for me to torture test.
> 
> A couple of questions...
> 
> 1) Is the fact that it's not not going into thermal shut down a sign that the amp isn't in any danger of frying?
> 2) if I do fry the amp from doing this, is the damage caused by this kind of abuse repairable?


That's like asking the used car salesman "i've been running my engine at redline in 1st gear for a week straight, would there be any adverse affects if I continue to do so?"


----------



## The Dude

I know it is not really old school, but have any of you guys run the MXA series Class D amps, like the 8001? Decent performers?


----------



## The Dude

MACS said:


> Yes the red Terminators you mentioned are the more common version. The one I posted above is a 4 ohm red Terminator 15" and has "Enclosureless Subwoofer" printed on the dust cap. The April 1991 CA&E price guide lists it as model ESW-154. I have only seen a few others in 10's and 12's. Mine is the only 15" I have run across, so they must be pretty rare. This one predates the grey cone "Eliminator Enclosureless" IB subs.



Another oldie local to me: 15" MTX Terminator Subwoofer


----------



## apop311

Anyone have a lead on a 12" black gold in 4ohm ? I am in serious need of one for my current install have 2 black gold boxes (the plexi glass ones) but one is an 8ohm one is a 4 ohm thanks in advance !


----------



## wurgerd9

There are 2 of them on ebay right now for over $400, but they are brand new and there is also a "make offer" option. I'm pretty sure they are the 4 ohm because you can see on the box that BG124 model is marked, not BG128. So pretty good guess these are 4 ohm.


----------



## The Dude

apop311 said:


> Anyone have a lead on a 12" black gold in 4ohm ? I am in serious need of one for my current install have 2 black gold boxes (the plexi glass ones) but one is an 8ohm one is a 4 ohm thanks in advance !


Know anyone in Colorado Springs?: 12" Black Gold MTX sub in box


The guy on Ebay; I wish him luck selling them at that price. I had a pair of the BG 10's last year for sale, not much interest in them.


----------



## apop311

Thanks for the replys guys unfortunately ya the guy on ebay believes they are solid gold and i contacted the gentleman in colorado weeks ago but the sub unfortunately has damage :/ looking to trade or buy one for a reasonable college kid budget price haha $40- $100 dependent on condition if any one knows anyone please send them my way! thanks again guys !


----------



## Boomintahoe

Had the 2300 and matching 4 ch 4160. Also had a 2160 at one point.


----------



## The Dude

Couple of smaller MTX amps here, local to me. Thunder 240, Blue Thunder 752: Car Amplifiers **Excellent Deal**


----------



## The Dude

Never seen these before, kind of funky with the square magnets.... Two 10" MTX RFL 10 Audio Cranker Subwoofers 4ohm 300W | eBay


----------



## The Dude

Old school Road Thunder Two 10's in a factory box close to me. From what I can see by the specs these were pretty much the entry level line at the time. 2x10" MTX subwoofers w/ MTX amplifier


----------



## The Dude

LSB1 local to me: *** MTX Audio LSB 1 "Black Box" ***


----------



## thehatedguy

I have a white one that has never been installed that I would sell. If it had the original box it would nearly be NIB.


----------



## CrimsonNCream

*Re: MTX Blue Thunder BTM44 specs*



bigdwiz said:


> I can't find the post or thread (may have been another forum), but someone was looking for the T/S parameters for the Blue Thunder 4" mid (BTM44). Maybe whoever it is will find this thread. Here's a pic of the spec sheet, was too lazy to scan it.


How are the OS MTX mids? I know they aren't going to be for ultimate discerning taste but they may well be just what I'm looming for. Did they make full component sets I assume? I'm thinking of doing a complete MTX old school budget setup. My car is 5 1/4s in the front and rear. I haven't spent a ton of time looking but in the moderate time I have spent looking I haven't been able to find any old MTX 5 1/4" components.


----------



## CrimsonNCream

jcorkin said:


> Just picked up an MTX Blue Thunder Pro 504


How do you like it? I used to run it to some Kappa Perfect 6.1s and Kappa 6X9s buy I don't don't remember how it sounded. 

I just hooked it up to some Kenwood KFC 1679IEs and the amp seems like it's going to murder these 80w RMS speakers with the gain at 1/3. Lol.


----------



## theeaudioboy

Some Old school MTX amps and crossover of mine ! 
had this set up in my 70 Buick Skylark !
powering some old Alpine mids and Alpine head unit ! was nice .
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=58439&stc=1&d=1421717961


----------



## RandomBeat

ive ran a 81000d for the last few years...beast!


----------



## theeaudioboy

RandomBeat said:


> ive ran a 81000d for the last few years...beast!
> 
> View attachment 58440
> 
> 
> View attachment 58441



Not An Old School Amp !!! but is A Great Amp !!! 
My friend is running 4 of those Amps on 8x 12" 8000's .


----------



## gotgixers

These are a couple of my OS MTX amps. I have a few more ....But I just had these out playing with them on the test bench again ...


----------



## vwdave

I've been eyeing an MTX RT-x93a crossover that's in a display case. Anyone know how rare they are? Anyone collect MTX processors that might be interested? I see the 01 and 03 for sale from time to time, but never heard of this one. It's the size of a small-medium sized amp...


----------



## edouble101

I have a BNIB BTA2100. I am always looking for more of these amps


----------



## vwdave

Picked up this gem today. Couldnt get that crossover yet, it's trapped in it's display case. The owner is going to dig it out for me for the next time I come in.

Now I'm not sure if it's a typo when I made the list of what's at this shop...it might be an RT-x03 as I can't find any data for an x93. I'll have it in my hands soon enough and I'll be able to confirm it then.


----------



## CrimsonNCream

*Re: MTX Blue Thunder BTM44 specs*



CrimsonNCream said:


> How are the OS MTX mids? I know they aren't going to be for ultimate discerning taste but they may well be just what I'm looming for. Did they make full component sets I assume? I'm thinking of doing a complete MTX old school budget setup. My car is 5 1/4s in the front and rear. I haven't spent a ton of time looking but in the moderate time I have spent looking I haven't been able to find any old MTX 5 1/4" components.


I never see old school MTX mids anywhere. I'm doing a budget build in my little car and might consider something like this but I have no idea if these are any good. Are they?

If anyone sees some of these in 6 1/2 or an MTX Blue Thunder Pro 754 for sale online please let me know. Or really just any MTX amp that's super clean for mids. I see the 504, which I already have one, but I'm looking for a bigger 4 channel out of this line.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

the old components that were dated with the thundercast series woofer were very nice from what I remember from our sound room. They didn't sell much as we had some other equivalent brands, with simalair qualities and better price point. 

I also have heard good things about the MTX gold series as well. 

However, with today's technologies unless you can fine a BNIB set of them I would not waste time searching for them. Best bang for the buck today is the PPI 3-way. I have only heard them active but, man do they sound awesome for their price.


----------



## 1styearsi

edouble101 said:


> I have a BNIB BTA2100. I am always looking for more of these amps


the BTA2100 is made buy ppi for mtx that's why it's a good amp LOL.
here you go get this 1
Old School MTX MTA225 2 Channel 5 Ohm Cheater Amp RARE USA Precision Power PPI | eBay
worth watching
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZH2j0f2sWc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mHhaQUrQCw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C99S7lCaP0o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2eDNfSmHD8
there is a reason why rockford has a good rep.....check it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLNwvUyhw_8


----------



## Brownsfan

Man I wish I still had my old school MTX gear. I worked for a big MTX dealer back in 2001-2005. The accommodation program was awesome. I had 2 of the 8000 series 10s and a 8100d(overkill) and the high end components 2 sets. I can't remember what they called them. Then a big 4 channel. I can't remember the model number. Sold that set up for 1 9500 12 with a 1501d thunder elite amp (shiny black with built-in fan ) the newer version of the high end components X2 and the thunder elite 942 I think. I wish I would have at least kept the amps.


----------



## MACS

1styearsi said:


> the BTA2100 is made buy ppi for mtx that's why it's a good amp LOL.


The BTA2100 is made by Orion. The "MTA" amps were made by PPI.


----------



## 1styearsi

MACS said:


> The BTA2100 is made by Orion. The "MTA" amps were made by PPI.


okay still not made buy mtx.
so they didn't start building their own amps till the thunder series?
when they kinda stole guy that designed the RF PUNCH HD's at least that's what the rockford rep told me in 1994.
forgive me i'm feeling kinda juvenile.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## MACS

Ok. We get that you don't like MTX amps.


----------



## 1styearsi

MACS said:


> Ok. We get that you don't like MTX amps.


i was soooo mtx they called me thunder carl in the at the dealer i worked at.i just had a few problems the rep didn't help and MTX customer serv/tech didn't do any better so i dumped the products from my personal line the store kept selling them.i hold grudges it still stings.it's kinda like you loved your exwife at 1 time but now you hate her.
this is what happened my 2300 burned up 2 times each time MTX replaced the board and i ran my 2160 in it's place.i guarantee it was not the install!!!!
when the 500D came out i got 1 it was OUTSTANDING i had a custom install and went to all the local shows.but 1 day i parked my car at home locked the doors and when i was going inside i heard my sub droneing i ran to the car the 500D powered up with the radio off???? when i got the car open all you could smell was burnt voice coil,the only way to get the amp off was to pull the fuse under the hood.MTX told me they knew there was problems with the 500D and they were fixing them as they came back "send it back to us".i said what about my burnt woofer??? they said they "we will replace it also" i said so you are going to buy me a new RF power dvc 12 then they said "OH IT'S NOT OUR WOOFER SORRY" so i had to get a new woofer and retail was on that was well over 400 in 1996.so i became anti MTX...but i did LOVE THEM till then.
i think the 2160 was the best amp from the red and blacks.


----------



## claydo

My 2300 has been smashing woofers for 20 years.........many friends ran mtx through the years, with rca input repair the only issue I ever heard of more than once on the old red and blacks.......the black with gold logos seemed to have more issues, no idea why. Don't know what went down with yours.....


----------



## dallasneon

I used to have a ton of the old MTX Thunder amps. Now I'm down to a single Thunder 4160. Great amps.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Funny enough, I'm working on putting a system together now and I still have my 4300x as the OP posted. Same amp. rated at [email protected], yet has 25x3 fuses. Been running smooth and clean since 2000

The guy at the stereo install place said these were good, but the new amps run much more effecient and I should consider a Alpine A/B or other newer amp.

I'm not sure what to say to that. But I thought of getting a Taramps TS800 or 1200 to replace this. I thought I would just install this and if I didn't see it work well I could swap it with the Taramps.


----------



## vwdave

I think there are people with bad experiences with any brand. Doesn't deter me, I had a great experience with my black and gold thunders. I'd buy them again just,for nostalgia reasons. Funny thing is I fell in love with the Phoenix gold ZPA amps but couldnt afford them so I got the thunders because they were the same colors and I could use the PG fuse holder with hem (yea stupid reason I know). Now I have to s of ZPAs and now I want he thunders again. Go figure.


----------



## 727south

Any one have old school MTX amps want to sell?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I might be selling my 4300x soon. Still trying to find a way to buy another amp I'd like to replace this and another channel amp. So this would go for sale.


----------



## 727south

Phil Indeblanc said:


> I might be selling my 4300x soon. Still trying to find a way to buy another amp I'd like to replace this and another channel amp. So this would go for sale.


 I need a 2 channel for my 10w7 around 500-600 rms, already have 2 4 channel amps but if you have a pair I will take it thanks.


----------



## 1styearsi

727south said:


> I need a 2 channel for my 10w7 around 500-600 rms, already have 2 4 channel amps but if you have a pair I will take it thanks.


how much are you willing to spend??
MTX 2300X Car Amplifier | eBay
MTX Thunder 81000D Car Amplifier 015442240532 | eBay
get this and have trickyricky fix it
MTX Thunder 6500D Amplifier not Working Parts NR Old Shcool 015442240525 | eBay


----------



## sqshoestring

I have one that is 750-800rms bridged or something, it needs repair. I got busy and stopped messing with amps. Its a nice black brick even has a fan in it. I'll fix it some day.


----------



## reaper68

I have a 2300 that's been beat to death over and over since I bought it after reading its review in the Nov/Dec 1996 issue of CSR I believe also had PPI pro10's in that issue that I own ha. The only other amp I own that's as reliable is my Linear Power 3.2.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Well I'm thinking of replacing the 4300x(3x25fuse) with a JL 600/4 hd(1x50fuse)or pdx f6


----------



## spaceace60

1styearsi said:


> i was soooo mtx they called me thunder carl in the at the dealer i worked at.i just had a few problems the rep didn't help and MTX customer serv/tech didn't do any better so i dumped the products from my personal line the store kept selling them.i hold grudges it still stings.it's kinda like you loved your exwife at 1 time but now you hate her.
> this is what happened my 2300 burned up 2 times each time MTX replaced the board and i ran my 2160 in it's place.i guarantee it was not the install!!!!
> when the 500D came out i got 1 it was OUTSTANDING i had a custom install and went to all the local shows.but 1 day i parked my car at home locked the doors and when i was going inside i heard my sub droneing i ran to the car the 500D powered up with the radio off???? when i got the car open all you could smell was burnt voice coil,the only way to get the amp off was to pull the fuse under the hood.MTX told me they knew there was problems with the 500D and they were fixing them as they came back "send it back to us".i said what about my burnt woofer??? they said they "we will replace it also" i said so you are going to buy me a new RF power dvc 12 then they said "OH IT'S NOT OUR WOOFER SORRY" so i had to get a new woofer and retail was on that was well over 400 in 1996.so i became anti MTX...but i did LOVE THEM till then.
> i think the 2160 was the best amp from the red and blacks.


just wondering if you were actually referring to the 500xd mono amp(pro blue) as I have one of those and can't find much info on them or others like it?? suppose to have even more output than the 2300 not sure why they called it an 500xd when its an a/b class amp??


----------



## 1styearsi

spaceace60 said:


> just wondering if you were actually referring to the 500xd mono amp(pro blue) as I have one of those and can't find much info on them or others like it?? suppose to have even more output than the 2300 not sure why they called it an 500xd when its an a/b class amp??


no it was a thunder 500D the first year they made them
it looked like this
MTX Car Audio - Archive - Thunder 500D
if your amp was like this i'm thinking it was a class d
https://www.storeslider.com/old-school-mtx-blue-thunder-pro-500xd-1-141709723427e.html


----------



## spaceace60

vwdave said:


> I think there are people with bad experiences with any brand. Doesn't deter me, I had a great experience with my black and gold thunders. I'd buy them again just,for nostalgia reasons. Funny thing is I fell in love with the Phoenix gold ZPA amps but couldnt afford them so I got the thunders because they were the same colors and I could use the PG fuse holder with hem (yea stupid reason I know). Now I have to s of ZPAs and now I want he thunders again. Go figure.


Just curious as I was a big PG fan! I ran all the M series M25,M50,M44,M100 Rt66's on and on through high end Alpine Hu and Alpine H701 processor ect to Stage4 mids/Polk Sr6500 mids(now new PPi P.65c3's mids)and finally JLw7's then got interested in the Mtx thunders(more bang for the buck)and great specs as far as 110db plus on distortion great stereo separation smaller footprint ect but I've heard some say the Thunders are a bit sterile in overall sound?? and that PG and others sound more natural?? any input on this issue?? im all about SQ its also hard to believe a relatively small amp like the MTX 2300 could do as much or more? than a huge PG M100 or Zx600? I think the M100 tops out at like 7-800watts @ 2ohms bridged!!?? would love to hear some feedback on these Mtx's for an Sq. setup! I haven't installed it yet have set aside a cpl Thunder 4320's,2160's and I have one 500XD one for ea.sub(if I can't find a second 500 then gonna use a pr.of 2300's) I have no fear on these for bottom end but more concerned of use of Thunders on mid/tweetsI(again in fear of sounding sterile) I know amps are to be neutral but just like the difference in tube guitar amp vs solid state tube normally sounds warmer more natural! not doing install for a few months maybe i'm just letting a few comments get the best of me during my down time lol! sorry so long winded!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I replaced the 4300x with a JL HD600.4
Less space, more power, but that MTX is still bullet proof.


----------



## naujokas

ups, in a different thread :blush:


----------



## spaceace60

1styearsi said:


> no it was a thunder 500D the first year they made them
> it looked like this
> MTX Car Audio - Archive - Thunder 500D
> if your amp was like this i'm thinking it was a class d
> https://www.storeslider.com/old-school-mtx-blue-thunder-pro-500xd-1-141709723427e.html


Sorry about late reply! haven't been on in awhile lol!

Btw its the 2nd link you posted from storeslider!(500xd pro blue) its an a/b amp! like to find 1 more to have matching pair I rest I have are all black/red letter thunders 3)2160's,2)4320,s,1)280 and 2 amp links going from all M-series PG's to all Mtx setup!(smaller footprint) anyone know much about this amp? should be more output than 2300? built like a tank inside(25 or so caps!) need 1 more!(814)493-7199 Jim pic is of my amps incl the 500xd


----------



## 727south

spaceace60 said:


> Sorry about late reply! haven't been on in awhile lol!
> 
> Btw its the 2nd link you posted from storeslider!(500xd pro blue) its an a/b amp! like to find 1 more to have matching pair I rest I have are all black/red letter thunders 3)2160's,2)4320,s,1)280 and 2 amp links going from all M-series PG's to all Mtx setup!(smaller footprint) anyone know much about this amp? should be more output than 2300? built like a tank inside(25 or so caps!) need 1 more!(814)493-7199 Jim pic is of my amps incl the 500xd


The 500xd came out in 1999 love those amps.
Want to sell your thunder amps?


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

i have a 4300x about to go up for sale.


----------



## 727south

Phil Indeblanc said:


> i have a 4300x about to go up for sale.


Text me 727 238 1232 Kevin


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

you can simply message me from here, and when you want to make a deal I can send you my # or other forms of contact.

thanks


----------



## 727south

Phil Indeblanc said:


> you can simply message me from here, and when you want to make a deal I can send you my # or other forms of contact.
> 
> thanks


My inbox are full, you can text me some pics and price thanks


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

Somone selling a Thunder2300? Black with Red.


----------



## aholland1198

Wish I had my 2300X back. Stupid high school kid that worked for a dealer and never thought about keeping the good thunder gear for the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCINTOSHPETER

Hi guys , 


I am a collector of these old skool MTX Thunder and MTX Thunder Pro series and maybe its time to Let them go .
I've got a brand new in original boxed complete as from factory MTX Thunder 225HO .

This amp is very rare to find and bnib almost impossible and hard to find these days !!

I got more of these series on store : 
- 2x MTX Thunder 4200X mint condition .
- 2x MTX Thunder 4300X in mint near new condition completed in original boxes .
- 1x MTX Thunder 4300X BNIB .
- 4x MTX Blue Thunder Pro 75 x 2 BNIB .
- 1x MTX Blue Thunder Pro 50 x 4 BNIB .
- MTX Thunder 2300 X in Mint Condition.

And I have more of these Old Skool MTX Thunder series like 4320 / 2x 280 / 275X



Pm me .


----------



## FreeFly'r

I enjoyed my MTX gear for quite a few years...... until my home was burglarized and all was stolen in the early 2000's. 

Blue Thunder PRO-504 on JL Audio XR 650 CSI components
Blue Thunder PRO-1502 on a Kicker S12C


----------



## norurb

I've got a Thunder 204 and 404 stashed away. Might see if someone can upgrade the caps for me.


----------



## Blu

My collection has dwindled down some what from a few years ago, but I'm still hanging on to Two Thunder 2150x's and a Thunder 2300x.

Great amps! :thumbsup:!


----------



## truckerfte

norurb said:


> I've got a Thunder 204 and 404 stashed away. Might see if someone can upgrade the caps for me.


Might shoot trickyricky a PM. He worked on some 2300s for me.


----------



## truckerfte

While I'm thinking about it, anyone have a 2160 they want to get rid of?


----------



## Cletus989

Anyone know what a old MTX 2300x amp is worth? There's a slight problem with the rca input though. It works but the rca can be finicky



What about the value of 2 12 kicker xpl? I think I have the originals boxes for amp and subs


----------



## truckerfte

I'm not sure on the value of the amp. I see broken ones go for high 100's to 200 ish broken on eBay, but I had guys here look at me like I'm smoking crack for wanting 300 for them after I've had them gone through and replaced those problem RCA's with Tiffany style plugs....so it depends, lol


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Mine was a 4300X everything working but a mount missing and sold for 180


----------



## truckerfte

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Mine was a 4300X everything working but a mount missing and sold for 180


Yeah, the feet are the downside to these amps. I had a couple dozen all bagged up, and then disappeared when a bunch of my stuff was stolen.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

The 4300x was WAY underrated, but really underpowered for a high powered from stage. Not really driving the 6.5 components as hard as they hungered for.


----------



## upgrayedd

Anyone have a blown up 1st gen thunder? I just need a heatsink. A thunder 240 would be perfect but I can cut down anything else.


----------



## Jay Mack

I have a RT280 that has outlasted two Alpines, one Infinity and a host of lesser brands. Long Live MTX!


----------



## vwdave

I got the feet reproduced for the black/gold thunder amps. They arent cheap as I had them printed on a 3d printer, but if anyone needs some inbox me. I actually used all new ones on my amps so I have some originals that id also let go of.


----------



## Jay Mack

Without having to re-read this whole post, are current MTX amps as solid and reliable as older "Made in the USA" amps? If not, when did they change?


----------



## Jay Mack

By the way, there isn't a good MTX Audio entry on Wikipedia, something that actually gives the history of its amps. There's something there, but it's just about the corporate offices.

Someone knowledgeable might consider updating that entry. It sounds like there's quite a history of amps to tell.


----------



## Jay Mack

Bye the way, was Blue Thunder supposed to have been a higher line product than Road Thunder? In what way? What about Thunder? Were/are there other higher line products from MTX?


----------



## nstaln

I was an installer at a shop in the 90's that sold MTX products…I loved them…great stuff!

When I started there the first Blue Thunder series had just come out along with the RT series….the BT2 (with the silver-grey heatsink) and the Blue Thunder X-treme subs…

…Then the black amps and the funky curvy mirrored topped ones….Thunder 8000's…the Jackhammer.


----------



## nstaln

Jay Mack said:


> Bye the way, was Blue Thunder supposed to have been a higher line product than Road Thunder? In what way? What about Thunder? Were/are there other higher line products from MTX?


The Blue Thunders were a higher tier product line than the RT series…I don't recall the specific differences in design but I do remember the birth sheet specs on the BT stuff was generally better…though the RT stuff measured quite well! The BT line offered more models including a really cool 5-channel.

The differences in subs were a little more obvious, longer excursion, more power handling etc. The BT X-treme was a follow-up to the Thunder 7000 platform and was carried over to the Thunder 8000's.


----------



## Jason B

bigdwiz said:


> I recently picked up an early 90's MTA 250 "Terminator" amp built by PPI. Anyone have a manual on this amp?
> 
> PPI_Guy, I found pics you posted many years ago on these amps, hope you don't mind me using them .





a1veedubber said:


> Here are a few pics of my Terminator owners manual. I have always been a huge MTX fan from back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!





bigdwiz said:


> Follow up to previous post...
> 
> 
> Got it in yesterday...PPI-Built *MTX "Terminator" MTA 250*
> 
> Proof that it's what's inside that matters ...outside looks a little rough...After inspecting the guts, decided it was good to attempt powering up. Guts look fantastic and amp works GREAT!
> 
> Rated stereo: [email protected], [email protected] or [email protected]
> Mono: [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> MSRP: $650 (est. 1989-1991)
> 
> (If anyone has a manual, please LMK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't miss the "Max Thump" Button!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guts are BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a little elbow grease...





bigdwiz said:


> @a1veedubber, thanks for posting pics of the manual, that's GREAT!
> 
> Very interesting the manual states "not recommended" for the 2ohm bridged ratings for both the MTA225 and MTA250, yet the brochure shows ratings at 2ohms bridged? Strange? I'd seen info on the web before saying these were 1/2 ohm stable, but not sure if this is accurate.
> 
> Since you were kind enough to share the manual, here's an October 1990 test showing off "Eight 100 watt amps", including the MTX MTA 250, PPI ProMOS 2050, and others:
> 
> CA&E - October 1990 - Eight 100 Watt Amps Tested


What a tribute! And I'm still running this amp, and it's always been running at 400 watts mono, 2 12" orion xtr in bandpass!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

I had it, I have to say my hiss noise level did drop to nil after swapping it out to an Alpine and the JL I ran.


----------



## Robb




----------



## Robb

Just got these
added to collection
NOS MTX TP60S


----------



## S.C. Robert1999

Ray21 said:


> Solid amps! I have a few of those style (a pair of 275x, 2150x) and newer Thunder series. All have worked great for me.


X2


----------



## darklord97929

Does anyone have any MTX Thunder Pro speakers? I have two nib Thunder Pro 8's


----------



## SUX 2BU

Anybody have a last-generation Blue Thunder amplifier kicking around? The ones with the “medallion” on them? Looking for a replacement. 

I put this system in my daughters car and Color-matched the amps but the 250XD is dead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude

SUX 2BU said:


> Anybody have a last-generation Blue Thunder amplifier kicking around? The ones with the “medallion” on them? Looking for a replacement.
> 
> I put this system in my daughters car and Color-matched the amps but the 250XD is dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey man, I remember you and DUKK from the old CCA days, my handle was 2 8's aka Jeepbeats. Hope you guys are good. That's a tough one, I think I owned a Pro400x5 five channel from that line once, but I don't see these Blue Thunders pop up for sale much anymore. The dark blue ones, yes, on FB and on Kijiji sometimes. You can set search alerts for Canada wide on Kijiji, hope you find something.


----------

